# Crucible Time!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

As Y'all Know Dallas My Son is in Parris Island USMC Basic Training, Monday Morning at 2am they Start the Crucible This is as Tough as the training Gets! This 52 hours determines whether or not he is Ready to be a Marine. I Know in My Heart of Hearts He Is Ready! Just a Little More Earnest in my Prayers for him and his Fellow Recruits!

I am Proud of the Man He is Becoming and Proud of his Commitment to Serve!

We Will Get to See him on the 14th of October and I for one Can't Wait! I would Be Willing to Bet He is Ready to See Us Too!

God Bless the USA Again!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

His strong desire and sense of purpose will pull him through. And, on October 14th you'll meet a man who's evolved into his own man.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It will be a great day for a changed young man.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank him again for us for his service. He'll be fine Richard, he was raised by people who taught him how to survive both mentally and physically.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

OOHRAH!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Semper Fi


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Tell him never give up.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I talked to a Sargent Yesterday that was there and knew Dallas, Said he didnt get to talk to him but he did talk to his DI Said that Dallas Is One of His Best Recruits. He Scored Second out of his Group on Table One which is the Firearms Range! 235 out of 250 from several Positions! He also said Dallas was in Excellent Shape! So I'm Pumped!!

Thank You Guys for You're Support! I Will See him in a Little over a Week or So! Yeah I'm Ready!

I Will Pass You're Kind Words On!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Need some pics when he comes home.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely I will have Plenty of Pics LOL!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Any news from your son?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

He is in Augusta Georgia, Has bee evacuated with the other 6000 from Parris Island. We Leave Wednesday for his Graduation Can't Wait!! Ready for a Hug and some Time with him!

So Far Graduation is on as Planned, No Delay so Far.

Keeping a close Eye on the Website, there is also an emergency Number Set up for Updates.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

MY WIFE GOT A CALL FROM OUR MARINE TODAY! HE IS FINE AND READY TO SEE US!! Lisa said they were allowed One Call for One Minute! She Asked How the Crucible went, He Said it was the toughest thing he has ever done! Got a blister On his Heel but other than that he said he made it through OK.

I appreciate the thoughts and Prayers everyone Sent His Way!

About Ready to Shed this Platform and get on the Road to See him!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Today We Got Word from Parris Island Dallas' Platoon will is the Honor Platoon at Graduation! Proud of him and his Platoon!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*RRH Congratulations to your SON ---I'm very Proud of Him too!!! Shake his Hand for me and tell him Semper Fi--From this Old Marine----{"66----69" }---------skip*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Skip they Cancelled Family Day due to Hurricane Clean Up efforts so I wont see him till Friday afternoon! But In a Way Its Better on Me because after Being Gone for 14 days i need to take care of a couple of things when I get home before we Leave! Gotta make sure the Critters have Plenty to eat and Drink while we Gone! Yard Needs mowing too! So I will have tomorrow afternoon to take care of all that before we leave Thursday. If Family day hadn't been Cancelled I would have just Drove home from Work and Got in the Wife's Car and left almost immediately! I work Nights so it would be pretty tough at least I will get a Nap before we have to take off!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Tell your son congrats and Semper Fi from another Marine, his fun is just getting started. With the exception of lack of sleep he'll love MCT. Safe travels there!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Agney5 said:


> Tell your son congrats and Semper Fi from another Marine, his fun is just getting started. With the exception of lack of sleep he'll love MCT. Safe travels there!


*Thank You Sir I will Pass that On Right after I hug His Neck! We have Never Been apart this Long since His Birth! I Know He Is Ready to See Dad but No More So than I am Ready to See Him!!*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats to your son...


----------

